# From Woolworths Elevation through Gaggia Classic to this since February!



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

And I swore I'd be happy with just a little upgrade.........

Started with the Woolies machine a while back, knowing nothing and content in my obliviousness. Knocking out what I thought where cool looking Mochas, with pre-ground, I know, sorry, then I went for a little bodum grinder, again thinking I was the next big home barista :/, little did I know.

Then I found this forum, had a nose and thought...... I'll probably never need anything more now and won't get that geeky about my coffee', famous last words.

I decided a little upgrade would have me steaming better and waiting less time to for my machine to get to temperature each morning.

So after a bit of research my lady bought me badgers modded classic for Valentines, I know lucky boy







I added the Silvia wand and got cracking.

I soon realised I needed a better grinder, consulted the forums by way of research, and my cousin, turns out he's got a nice set up already, who knew!

Ended up buying an MC5 grinder on eBay and bidding on another that came with a Rancilio S24. I took a punt and won it at a ridiculously bargain price!!

So I passed on the redundant kit and set to work with the new stuff, soon realising the MC5 would look much nicer as a Mazzer SJ :/

Did I say I'd be happy with a Classic and my old Bodum, how much difference can a grinder make, it'll all take up too much space if I get too into it, why would I need scales, bottomless....pointless!!!??

Queue the Mazzer and all the trimmings I've acquired so far, big thanks to all the folk that have helped and sold bits to me directly and all those that contribute giving me hours of coffee geekery to wade through to improve my morning brew


















I think I'm done for now..........although.......


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice looking set up you got there, I warn you though, you'll always be looking at other machines. Strategically placed combi boiler! Is that for back up ?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice set up - I suppose the boiler allows for a more even heat distribution with the cups









What's that in the doser?


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

If all else fails I could plumb it straight in to the S24 pump









I read about stopping the grinds going straight out of the chute with a strategically placed lid of some description, mine is an whipped cream lid. I have been thinking lately that I may have been doing some bleary eyed 3am reading again and that this tip is probably for more modded dosers and I never got round to taking it out


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Thought so - It's a great idea as the easier it is to clean out the inside after dosing the better.

But... Have a look at my mazzer mod thread in the the grinders/machines/accessories section for a far sexier solution - It only costs a few quid


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Ah yes, I do remember seeing that, will be on my list of to get bits n bobs, thanks Mouse


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice looking setup. I must admit that I like the look of black & silver machines


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Geordie. It's an older style, 1998 build date, the sides are a kinda bottle/British racing green, was more of a case of opportunity than choice, I do smile when I clean her up and the silver is looking fresh though, not as bling as some newer machines and not as retro cool as Mouses mustard machine but she makes a pretty decent and consistent coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gadgetz said:


> but she makes a pretty decent and consistent coffee


And in the end that's all that really counts ..


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> And in the end that's all that really counts ..


It can be hard to remember this sometimes, soooo many shiny toys


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I think your Rancilio is gorgeous! And the good thing is.. You don't see too many of them around - It's good to be different


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Gadgetz said:


> was more of a case of opportunity than choice


Yet strangely enough they're generally the best buys









EDIT: Only just realised you're in Rugby, is there anything decent coffee wise over that part of Warwickshire?


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

They can be, there is no way I could have bought equivalent kit new, glad there are folk out there that take care of their I gadgets.

Beans, I've been using Monsoon Estates for a couple of months now, also tried Coffee Kick, he chooses the blends and roasts from a roastery but doesn't roast his own.

There is a guy that has a little coffee stall on Rugby Market, he makes a pretty good coffee and sells his own espresso blend, as well as some others, it's not too bad, Monsoon are my go to at the moment, currently enjoying Mocha Java and have a bag of espresso waiting too.

How close are you?

Have you found anything localish?


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Mouse ️


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gadgetz said:


> then I went for a little bodum grinder, again thinking I was the next big home barista


Still going strong mate, although the urge to dump it has come, really liking the look of the mignon...


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Hehe that cute little grinder did me proud for a bit, this upgrade bug is hard to cure for sure, glad it's served you well so far, I see you've been playing with beans and machines a fair bit too


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Getting there, the classic will do me for a year or so, but the grinder does need passing on i think, it grinds fine but i just think i am missing depth and flavours from the beans!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Gadgetz said:


> How close are you?
> 
> Have you found anything localish?


I'm in Leamington/Warwick. Apart from Monsoon Estates there's nothing else around here w.r.t. roasters. There's a couple of decent cafes in Leamington (Sip Coffe Co, Bar Angeli/Corleone Cafe) but nowhere that does brewed. Stratford has a couple of good places as well


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt that buddy, it's a stop gap kinda grinder after all, better than buying ground.

I'm well chuffed with the SJ much easier to dial and better built than the MC5!

I don't know much about the Mignon but it seems people get good results from it


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

I may pop and visit a couple in Leamington









I saw on the cafe sticky there were a few good ones in Warwick.

Have you tried Monsoon beans?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've used Monsoon but not as often as I'd like (I've got too many subscriptions on the go). They do Stratford market on a Friday and Warwick market on a Saturday if you ever want to buy from them in person. Brum has the best cafes though round here


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

I met them on Warwick and did a visit/tasting with them at the beginning of the month, lovely folk!

I don't very often venture to Brum to be honest visit MK regularly but not looked for or stopped for a coffee there since my learning curve away from CostaBucks!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I deal with Monsoon all the time and always have a few bags from them. If you're ever in Stratford, pop in and try some. I've currently got some of their Yirg, Colombia Supremo +++, espresso blend, Ethiopia Harrar and Mexico Terruño Nayarita sitting in the shop. All of which are very, very good.

If you like darker stuff, get their old brown java.


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Currently on Mocha Java and loving it, last batch and have some espresso waiting for next week









Next time we are over your way we'll pop in. Thanks fella.


----------

